# slug gun or rifle?



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

im in a bit of a bind i guess you can say im not certain on which i would rather have ive found two guns im interested in 1) http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... el_770.asp

2) http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... s_deer.asp

i like the idea of hunting deer with a rifle but with a slug gun i can do deer and turkey if i ever wish to hunt turkey aswell so its pretty much killing 2 birds at once.

which do you guys prefer for deer ?


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

you wouldnt be able to use that slug gun for turkeys though you would need a smooth bore and a extra full choke....but you can use a turkey gun for deer though.

sounds like you would rather have a slug gun, just have to limit the ranges with shots at deer. thats the hang up.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd go with the rifle, unless I was in a slug-only area, and even then, I'd make sure I was using a rifled slug barrel with rifle sights (if not a scope). Check out the conclusion at the bottom of this page: http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_slugs.htm. I'm assuming the mission is to be able to take turkeys you happen upon while out deer hunting. The problem is that if you want to use the rifled slug setup and run into turkeys, you'd have to, at the very least, be carrying a smooth barrel, unload the slugs, switch the barrels, and load up with shotshells.

To be fair, I've never hunted with slugs. I tend to view them as something you _have_ to do rather than something you _want_ to do. You'd want to have a rifled barrel, which would mean you'd need an additional smooth barrel for the turkeys. That's going to cost a significant fraction of what an entire new shotgun would cost.

You might as well get a rifle and a shotgun. Then you'd have the right tools for both jobs. I always have both with me in the vehicle. I don't carry both of them on a drive very often (we don't have turkeys in my area, but we do have lots of pheasants), but bringing both out to a blind or stand wouldn't be that tough.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Savage Model 24s, O/U .30/.30- 20ga. Shoot the new .30/.30 Leverutions out of it. Thats about a close as you'll come without carring a golf bag for your firearms.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i would deffinately go with a rifle.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You can buy 870's with a 20" rifle sights and screw in chokes that would be the way to go, rifled for deer and full for turkey. They also make a 24" vent rib barrel if you want to use it for birds, turkey and deer. With a shotgun your range is limited to about 100 yards for deer.


----------



## swayyde1 (Oct 7, 2008)

it was my understanding by the add that it had interchangeable barrels one rifled and one smooth bore

also says this i assume id have to pick which one i want and its not both

( his 12-gauge shotgun is available with a choice of either a 20-inch fully rifled barrel for sabot or standard slugs, or a 20-inch fixed Improved Cylinder barrel for rifled slugs or buckshot. )

but as i said my understand from the dicks add that it came with both barrels but im most likely mistaken


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

if you have an option..take a rifle for deer..here in indiana rifles are not legal but if i could id use one..i might suggest a modest priced one in a 308 ...good choice of bullets good balistics out to 300 yards and lite recoil...you can pick up a good used pump gun for turkeys for about 150 bucks...by the time you purchase a shoot gun then dress it with a slug barrel and scope you are getting close to the cost of a good rifle...shop around and try to find a good used gun from an individual...another consideration is that good sabots cost 12 to 20 bucks a box per 5 rounds ...its cheaper to shoot the rifle...hope this helps


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Robert pretty well sumed it up. If you would decide on a slug gun, I have one I would like to sell. You could always buy a barrel for it later.

Winchester 1300, wood stock, also have the original synthetic stock, 4x Simmons Pro Diamond scope, sling, full rifled barrel, trigger has been re-worked.


----------



## HAYOTE-.243 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am from indiana where we can only use slug guns but i have hunted florida, kentucky, michigan and to tell you the truth i have only taken one deer with a rifle i really like deer to get close to me but then again i am a huge bow hunter and usally i dont even take a gun out even during gun season. that is just me though and nothing against any one i just dont like shooting deer at 3-400 yards. i guess it is all your call.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't shoot that far either. But it is nice to be able to reach a little farther than a slug.

I like getting up close and personal too.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

I live in Ohio where you can only use a slug gun for deer, although I do own a rifle for out of state hunts, if I could only have one it would have to be the shotgun, you can buy a combo package used for about 325 with both barrels, as far as your slug barrel I would get the smoothbore barrel, cost of slugs is alot less, and I have never seen anyone shoot a deer with a rifled slug that I could not have taken with my smooth bore, I have a Remington 870 and it shoots excellent to 100 yards.


----------

